# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  The miracle of test

## ThrottleKing

Man I feel like a million bucks after one week on test. I can just imagine how I'll feel in weeks to come. My mind is clearer than it's been in years...this $hit is AMAZING! Only 100 mg a week and I wake up with a stiff one like I did when I was 20. 

At 43 years old this stuff is a godsend and a wonder drug. My Dr was right, I'd feel better realatively quick. Come on Thursday...I want my next dose!

I'm a kid again...whoo...wooo!

----------


## Kale

Well done man, welcome to the club. Now go to the gym if you arnt already there and reap the benefits. I am 51 and if I may say so, have the body of a 30 year old all thanks to Test

----------


## MrMent1on

I'll be on test for life, i'm my own HRT

----------


## up2itt2003

Felt the the EXACT same way! I'm 43 and start cycle 2 on Monday the 1st. Cant wait!

----------


## RMBros

38 and and inclined to say I'm thinking the same.

----------


## Codeblue

31 on my 3rd cycle. More like HRT 250 mg/week. I like that I can tear ass in the gym and not walk around sore for 4-5 days. The recovery time while on cycle is amazing. Im 4 weeks in on Test Enan, so just now seeing the benifits.

----------


## HD Heritage

I hear ya throttleking! I'm nearing the end of 500mg test a wk for 12 wks. Erections are almost uncontrollable (which is dangerous :7up:  ), feel like a damn bear in the gym, benching 370 lbs & I'm 42. I hate to come off it but I know I have to. This is my first cycle....don't want to screw up. The stuff is unreal! Enjoy man!

----------


## Pinum

It does feel great when you start.

----------


## BOOST

Good News. I have 2 weeks until I hit my 1st cycle, this board and its members have been great help and very Educational.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## HD Heritage

I agree boost, about this board. Good luck & train hard man!

----------


## Cornholio

What dose are youtaking?

----------


## wingman2468

I'm 41 now. At about 35ish my energy and sex drive began to decline. I've been cycling off and on since then with very satisfying results. I've only been hardcore again since Jan of this year. I had let my self go terribly and now I'm stronger and healthier than I was when I was in my 20's. One of the important observations I've made (safe to say it applies to women as well) is that when you have a non existent or lacking sex drive that you are not going to miss something you don't want. It's only after I'm back on the juice that I realize what I've been missing. That is why in PCT it's important my gym partner and I monitor each others energy level and state of mind, helping to keep each other motivated and to keep the pump going till the next round else 2 days off can turn to 3, to 4 to months with no sex needed. I've talked to other people my age (men and woman) who have sex maybe once a month or even less. I can hit it 3 to 5 times per day and I feel f*cking great! 

Cheers,

----------


## Dos

I'm in the middle of my first cycle of Test E and Primo and I am loving it. My woman commented this morning on how amazingly hard I'm getting. Oh, I'm 43.

----------


## Rejuvenated1

It's great stuff to revitalize you over 40. Keep it up bud.

----------


## BOOST

> I'm in the middle of my first cycle of Test E and Primo and I am loving it. My woman commented this morning on how amazingly hard I'm getting. Oh, I'm 43.



What does your dosage look like. I am planning cycle 2 and I want to do Test E at 500mg per week and some var near the end....

----------


## ACE24

You guys have me all jacked up to start my first cycle of test e. Due to my job and responsibilities, I can not start my cycle until January but after reading these posts, it is awfully hard not to start NOW!!!

----------


## S431M7

don't get excited yet, I'm on 6 wk on my cycle, and I'm begining to have poor ejaculation...LOL




> Man I feel like a million bucks after one week on test. I can just imagine how I'll feel in weeks to come. My mind is clearer than it's been in years...this $hit is AMAZING! Only 100 mg a week and I wake up with a stiff one like I did when I was 20. 
> 
> At 43 years old this stuff is a godsend and a wonder drug. My Dr was right, I'd feel better realatively quick. Come on Thursday...I want my next dose!
> 
> I'm a kid again...whoo...wooo!

----------


## spywizard

> don't get excited yet, I'm on 6 wk on my cycle, and I'm begining to have poor ejaculation...LOL


and like many of us, you might find that 1/2 way through the cycle, you will feel like you can't get an erection without help..

so enjoy it now, and stay healthy..

----------


## S431M7

> and like many of us, you might find that 1/2 way through the cycle, you will feel like you can't get an erection without help..
> 
> so enjoy it now, and stay healthy..


thanks spywizard for the upfront warning, I'm thinking this is my last cycle. After all I think I have reached my goals: my chest bulk from 42'' to 47"; my triceps/bicep went from 14'' to 17 and 3/4" and I'm cool with that. My hamstring/quads also improve a litttle bit; 
I guess I can maintain that level with a proper diet and intensive workout. I should also say now days I walk with a sense of mucho pride if u know what I mean. Thanks but no thanks to the roid. 
Bottomline I prefer to have good strong sex with my wify. When I begun my cycle I belittle the sex drive thing; I was mainly worried over acne, aggression, and depression and the aftermath behavioral consequent of the later two. 
But it seems I handled all my acne problem and potential changes in behavioral traits without no problem.
But hey if I began to feel that I have poor erection u will be the first one I will seek some advise from, cool?

 :Hmmmm:   :What?:   :Hmmmm:

----------


## sonar1234

I am 34 and fairly new to all this, i was thinking of doing a deca and test cycle when my back pain is fixed for good.

Would a test cycle be enough?, how much should i use and for how long should i stay on the cycle 8 weeks? 10 weeks or 12 weeks at a time and how many cycles a year.

I did a very bad cycle back in 1999 when i was 27 all fakes but now i have a good source and know that what i will be getting is legit.

Thanks guys this is great inspiration, i am 220 pounds now so i am not looking into getting massive lol a bite more muscle definition and recuperation time and of course fatloss.

I got my diet right after the holidays LOL

----------


## shark333

damn im 36 and hit 500mg a week test. 50 mg d ball 4 , six weeks test 12 weeks my women cant keep up . well shes 28 and in the evening she can . but its time for a break..... damn . what is my 23 year old girlfriend gonna say . i cant wait 2 get back with it .good luck 2 all. have fun.!

----------


## jeepman06

I feel like a sex addict! I'm on my 12th week of HRT and I can't get the thought out of my head.....Young, old...big or small...doesn't seem to matter..
I want to do them all!!! I love TEST!

----------


## shark333

10-4 take it e z .

----------


## shark333

damn i cant stop , white ready . 36.love this stuff .! i dont want to get off of it >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## n2ojones

Dang.....

My doc has me on a miserly 1cc per day! At 47, I am fortunate to have a healthy libido (thanks to a drop-dead gorgeous 24 yr old wife :Wink: , but I admit to dosing a 50V nightly..well, I don't admit it to her (yet). Have any of you guys used the blue in the past but was able to give it up because of the test? 

I don't like the V, and my wife will eventually catch-on as my face tends to flush. Not meaning to hi-jack here...just curious.

----------


## mario_ps2

I'm 32 and I will be doing a 6 week cycle of test E at 500 per week and 25 grams per day of dianabol .

My first cycle ever of the real deal... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Mike Dura

I hear you bro. I'm 38 and I feel like 25 with the oily skin and "pitching tent" every morning and a 24/7 porn loop feeding through my head and...... it's all good!

----------


## skank

I started using Test to gain muscle. But after just 2 injections in my 1st cycle I noticed I felt so much better, like a high. And after a few weeks it was really kicking in. Results were a comin. Now I cant wait for the next cycle. Test is great!

----------


## IronUte

At 34 I began feeling ***ressed and slamed on the fat. It took me 3 years to figure out it was test. Now, feelin great.

----------


## big_dubya33

I did my first cycle at 30 (now 31) and felt like I was 18 again. Only needed 5hours of sleep (versus a normal 8) and could train intensely without getting sore and fatiqued.

Amazing stuff. Difficult to come off though...I miss my cape and big red S...

----------


## Spartan13

God reading this thread id ***ressing, I cant wait to get some gear, as I am still stuck in Iraq, it will have to wait....

----------


## pyschomab

well thats the wonders of test! test prop besides the burning feeling is a wonder

----------


## dynamike

hmmm..odd...i did a test cycle a couple years ago..and fellas..it was not what you experienced at all!!1

it was ara-test made in mexico..200 mg enanthate ..50 mg prop...shot twoo cc's eod..i got whacked hard the first shot..and then....


nothing....s**t was dead...hair fell out ...i got strong as hell..but i was already...i went from 350 on the bench to 440

strengths went crazy...got off after 10 weeks...did a pct...had some very odd side effects from it...hallucinations and stuff...it was diificult to get though it

now im feeeling the age..at 41..i had to get another knee surgery..they (dr's) tell me that cycling can weaken the cellular stricture or compostion of ligaments..i snapped mine in my knee unexpectedly at a show one nite..

my shoulders are in a tremendous amount of pain..and i have tendinitis in my elbow..

and yet...
im thinking if I do another cycle...it will ease the pain...the hair wont fall out...

and my dick will stay hard...now 

can anyone convince me that a test cycle run for 8 weeks..wont do those things? done with proper pct..(which im still not sure what that is after my expeience)

or will only the positive occur??...

fellas i want to believe..but after that last cycle...f**k

a nice easy simple 8-12 week cycle..injectable...test?

im thinking from our writings that that is what we are lacking as we age...but coming off is very difficult..giving up the fountain of youth aint ez...yeah yeah blue pills i know...

has anyone else experienced what im talking about?

any thoughts?

im heading south o the border tom am :P

----------


## big_dubya33

wow...sounds like an awful experience. I was lucky and had few sides - a bit of gyno that i kept under control with a-dex, no hair loss (my biggest fear! LOL) - worst of it was the acne that got ridiculous the last few weeks and through pct. ugh.

but its not for everyone. hallucinations etc would probably keep me away. 

good luck and keep us posted

W

----------

